# variable leeren?



## DieterWeber (14. Januar 2002)

also ich arbeiten an meinem ersten newsscript in php. wenn jetzt jemand seinen text abschickt wird der ja in einer variablen gespeichert und in die mysql db geschrieben, leider habe ich das problem das wenn man auf der newsseite ist und gerade ne news geschrieben hat und man die siete refresht er die gleiche news noch einmal postet. also will ich ne schleife machen das nach erfolgreichem posten die variable gelleert wird. aber wie leert man eine variable?


----------



## poolpage (15. Januar 2002)

Ich denke du meinst

```
unset($variable);
```

hth, mfg
poolpage


----------



## DieterWeber (15. Januar 2002)

thx


----------

